# 11% Federal Excise Tax on Bow Strings Being Manufactured



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It's pretty simple. You pay 11% on all sales of bowstrings you produce quarterly. It doesn't matter if your business makes a million dollars or loses a million dollars this has to be paid. I would love to know how many of the AT 'stringmakers" (cut throats as I like to call them) are paying this tax.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Its the Pittman Robertson act of 1937 that requires 11% excise tax on firearms, ammo, and archery equipment 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittman-Robertson_Federal_Aid_in_Wildlife_Restoration_Act the money directly funds state wildlife programs. I would bet there are plenty of string makers that do not pay PR taxes, and many of those same makers don't pay the IRS either. But hey everyone wants good strings at budget prices so if everyone paid all the taxes the price of strings would go up. To stay in business the guys playing by the rules and paying taxes have to sell at a price point similar to those who skip out on the taxes.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

60X said:


> It's pretty simple. You pay 11% on all sales of bowstrings you produce quarterly. It doesn't matter if your business makes a million dollars or loses a million dollars this has to be paid. I would love to know how many of the AT 'stringmakers" (cut throats as I like to call them) are paying this tax.


I bet not many pay it....I bet many shops make strings and dont pay it either. Wouldnt take an IRS Scientist to know to come here and figure out who they are. Just another reason if you are not legal, dont advertise! The article I read stated the tax is starting to be enforced and folks could owe some money. But you know as well as I do, some dont even claim the funds as taxable personal income let alone FET. There is no way they could make decent money on the string if they were legal. If they are buying string material as a dealer from a supplier to get it cheaper, that is where the IRS will get them. The supplier always leads to the trails end!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

